# LCD Doubts



## doom_marine (Oct 17, 2006)

Ok the first doubts which all LCD's in the market has support for the 1920x1080 resolution. Preferably would like the approx cost. Would'nt like to be duped by the shop guy 

Then i was planning to buy an XBOX 360 and i have a LCD at home max resolution is 1280x720 that is the Viewsonic 924. Is it possible to connect the devices i also have a Logitech Z5500D for speakers. If possible could some one tell me how and whether i would loose quality in playing The games on this display


Thanks


----------



## drvarunmehta (Oct 17, 2006)

Viewsonic VX924 has a res of 1280x1024 not 1280x720.


----------



## doom_marine (Oct 18, 2006)

Ok sorry any suggestions?
__________
Hey anyone any help i thought i'll go to a dealer tomorrow.  need help little urgently
__________
No one to help


----------



## shaunak (Oct 18, 2006)

HD experience is supported on any LCD with the "wide" tag. 
HDTV has a 16:9 aspect ratio, more like a movie screen. The lowest standard resolution will be about 1024*720. The highest HDTV resolution is 1920 x 1080 pixels.
So technicaly any 17"er with the wide tag would suffice.
If you are buying a LCD TV look out for:
>HDMI inputs

Check these links
*www.samsung.com/in/products/tv/index.asp
*www.samsung.com/in/products/monitors/tftlcdmonitors/index.asp
*www.samsung.com/in/products/monitors/professionalserieslcdmonitor/index.asp
*www.samsung.com/in/products/monitors/multifunctionaltftlcdmonitors/index.asp
*www.samsung.com/in/products/monitors/largeformatdisplay/tftlcdrange/index.asp
[the samsung site was open so imm furnishing these links. Imm not suggesting samsung devices. Just read the specs]


----------



## doom_marine (Oct 18, 2006)

Hey thanks


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 18, 2006)

shaunak said:
			
		

> 1024*720.


That should be 1280*720 (i.e. 720p)


----------

